# jmplsnt's chained bands



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

jmplsnt (Jamie's) chained bands got from Philly. mostly tried with 15mm hex nuts and 1/2" steel balls. What should I say, this bands are DEADLY....................., with correct target and ammo there is no escape


















*Minimum Requirements*
- Healthy Heart 
- Strong arm and wrist


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jamie made a set of bands like that and I agree: you do need a strong arm for those powerhouses.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I usually use those chains with ammo in weight of 1/2 ounce or at least .50 cal lead balls

They certainly are deadly just look at the damage of my fallen prey and those are 4x4x4 chain from the top batches of red #32 platinum crepe rubberbands.

What you have there looks like a 5x5x5 works best with .50 cal and up, also 14mm steel balls are great with these.
Those can shoot a 20 gram stone at 160 fps no problem thats a heavy projectile









Those bands are kick ass and I wouldnt trade them for anything I have complete faith in their ability to take any small game I shoot with them.

Jamie learned how to make them well 
Nico


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

First, when you learn from the best it's not so hard to be good at something. Nico taught me and it's my honor and obligation to keep the flow of information moving to deserving parties.

Second, thanks everyone for their kind words.

E-Shot, I have two home-built dankungs by Dragonmaster that I use 32/444 on a lot and love them. You would never think so but the dankungs are great for chained bands. When the Toucan launches in March I will have to try one out. I think the flatband attachment will also lend itself beautifully to the fixing of tabs! When you need another set let me know and I will hook you up pronto.

Finally, as much as I hate to say this, the batch of red clay 32's that this set was made from was nowhere as good as the ones I bought recently. I have made a 5-per set out of them that dwarfs the performance of the ones from that batch. I can only imagine what they would be like afield and hope to soon find out after my upcoming crew change.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a jmplsnt natural with chained bands on the way and really can't wait to try them out.
I think I'll just go out and sit by the mailbox until they show up


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Ifran, glad you like them buddy, they are a tough pull but deliver on the other end with athourity. I also use .45 cal lead with them.
Philly


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have one of jmp's naturals and I don't now what he rigged it with but it really throws a marble with authority.I don't hunt but I can see where it would ideal.


----------

